# أسس الاستلام لوحدات التكييف المركزي



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (22 يناير 2016)

لو سيادتك عايز تستلم أي مشروع تكييف حسب الاكواد
زي SMACNA وغيرهأسس الاستلام لوحدات التكييف المركزيأولاً : الشبكات :-
‌أ- شبكة مجاري الهواء (Air Duct) :
1- مراجعة شبكة مجاري الهواء طبقاً لما تم اعتماده من عينات الصاج.
2- مراجعة شبكة مجاري الهواء من حيث المقاسات طبقاً للرسومات التنفيذية .
3- مراجعة شبكة مجاري الهواء من حيث المسارات.
4- التأكد من وجود volume damper أو Fire damper & splitter في الأماكن حسب الرسومات التنفيذية .
5- مراجعة Volume damper أو الـ Fire damper طبقاً لما تم اعتماده من هذه الأنواع.
6- مراجعة Gauge الصاج طبقاً لأكبر ضلع للصاج حسب ما ورد في Smacna .
7- التأكد من تقفيل جوانب العلبة وذلك حسب الطريقة الواردة في المواصفات أو الـ Smacna ومن الأنواع الشائعة (Grooved seam) أو Pittshurgh lock (Smacna page 1.67).
8- التأكد من وصلات ربط علب الصاج ببعضها (يوجد انواع كثيرة والشائع منها (Drive slip,standing) )(Smacna page1.61).
9- التأكد من وجود Guide vanes عند كيعان الصاج (Turning vanes) حتى نحافظ على قـــدرة المروحـة (Smacna page 2.5).
10- التأكد من وجود باب كشف في الصاج قبل أو بعد Fire damper .
11- مراجعة نوع وسمك وأبعاد التحميلة (زاوية أو كمر) (Smacna page 4.7).
12- التأكد من دهان زوايا أو كمر التحاميل.
13- مراجعة ذراع التحميل (rod) من حيث الجلفنة ومقاس الذراع (rod) حسب Smacna (Smacna page 4.Cool.
14- مراجعة المسافة بين التحاميل حسب الـ smacna (Smacna page 4.6).
15- مراجعة موانع الإهتزاز الـ (Canvace) .
16- التأكد من أن مجاري الهواء لا تلامس الحوائط.
17- يجب تركيب Bell mouth & Bird screen على مجاري الهواء التي تسحب الهواء من فراغ السقف وهو عبارة عن شبك يحمي من الفئران والحشرات.
18- Flexible duct والتأكد من توصيله وربطه بالـ coller وعن طريق clamp.
19- التأكد من عمل (Take off) لأفرع الصاج.
20- مراجعة (plenum) على مخرج A.H.U من حيث المقاسات ووجود (volume dampers) على الأفرع الرئيسية.
‌ب- مراجعة عزل مجاري الهواء (Duct insulation) :
1- مراجعة العزل طبقاً لما تم اعتماده من عينات للعزل.
2- مراجعة كثافة العزل داخلياً وخارجياً وكذلك السمك.
3- التأكد من أن مجاري الهواء ذات المقاسات الكبيرة يتم عزلها بواسطة Sticker Pins.
4- يجب تركيب جرابات عند اختراق الحائط (Sleeves) .
5- لصق شريط الألومنيوم عند لحامات العزل.
6- يجب استعمال معجون مانع التكاثف عند الوصلات الخاصة بقطع العزل Vapor Barrier Coating.
‌ج- مخارج الهواء (Air out lets) :
1- التأكد من مخارج الهواء اعتمدت من المهندس المعماري.
2- مسامير تثبيت مخارج الهواء يجب أن تكون مجلفنة أو مدهونة.
3- مراجعة أماكن تثبيت مخارج الهواء (حسب الرسومات المعمارية).
4- مراجعة مخارج الهواء من حيث الموجهات ودنابر التحكم .
5- مراجعة مقاسات مخارج الهواء .
6- مراجعة plenum box الخاص بالدفيوزرات والتأكد من عزلها داخلياً بالأرمفليكس أو خارجياً بالصوف الزجاجي.
7- التأكد من أن الفلكسبل الذي يغذي بالهواء البارد معزول داخلياً ومركب عليه Coller وربطه بالـ clamb عند توصيله بالصاج والـ Plenum Box .
إجراء الاختبار :
1- يتم ضغط مجاري الهواء بواسطة الماكينة لتوليد الدخان في حالة وجود مجاري الهواء في أماكن ذات ضوء عالي .
2- يتم متابعة الوصلات والرباطات بين علب الصاج وجوانب الصاج .
3- عند خروج الدخان من الوصلات أو الرباطات يتم التنبيه على المقاول على ربط الوصلات جيداً ويتم إعادة الاختبار مرة أخرى حتى عدم ظهور دخان .
4- في حالة وجود أماكن ذات ضوء عادي أو خافت (أو عدم وجود ماكينة توليد دخان) ممكن استعمال لمبة في ماسورة ويمرر باللمبة على وصلات ورباطات مجرى الهواء .
5- يتم متابعة الوصلات والرباطات في مجرى الهواء .
6- عند ملاحظة وجود ضوء عند هذه الوصلات أو الرباطات يتم التنبيه على المقاول على ربط الوصلات جيداً ويتم إعادة الاختبار مرة أخرى إلى تلافي ظهور ضوء اللمبة عند الرباط والوصلات.
بعد الاختبار :
1- تغطية (Duct corner) والرباطات بين علب الصاج بالسيليكون ( من نفس لون مجرى الهواء).
2- يتم عزل مجاري الهواء البارد وتغليف عزل مجاري الهواء في الأماكن المكشوفة.
3- يتم تركيب مخارج الهواء.
‌د- شبكة مواسير المياه المثلجة :
1- مراجعة شبكة مواسير المياه المثلجة طبقاً لما تم اعتماده من عينات .
2- مراجعة شبكة مواسير المياه المثلجة طبقاً للرسومات التنفيذية.
3- مراجعة شبكة مواسير المياه المثلجة من حيث المسارات.
4- التأكد من أن المواسير على خط مستقيم وغير ملتوية وملحومة جيداً.
5- التأكد من شنفرة المواسير من عند الأطراف.
6- مراجعة المواسير للتأكد من خلوها من الصدأ وأنها غير مستعملة من قبل وغير ملحومة طولياً.
7- مراجعة ذراع الهنجر حسب الرسومات والتأكد من دهانها .
8- مراجعة ذراع من حيث الجلفنة والمقاس.
9- مراجعة المسافة بين الهناجر.
10- التأكد من تركيب (Thermal expansion) عند مرور المواسير بفواصل التمدد الخاصة بالمبنى.
11- التأكد من تركيب وصلة بين مواسير الحديد الأســـــــود ومواسير النحاس الخاصة بوحــدات الملف والمروحــة DIE-Electric Union .
12- التأكد من تركيب Seismic joint في حالة ذكرها في المواصفات .
13- التأكد من تركيب كراسي التحميل لمواسير المياه لحماية العزل الحراري .
14- التأكد من وجود جرابات (Sleevs) عند اختراق المواسيرالحوائط.
15- التأكد من وجود المحابس (G.V. & B.V.) على أفرع الشبكة في الأدوار في المبنى.
16- التأكد من وجود باب كشف في أماكن تواجد المحابس الغير مكشوفة .
17- التأكد من أن المحابس تعمل بكفاءة تامة قبل ربطها بالمواسير.
‌ه- عزل شبكة مواسير المياه المثلجة :
1- مراجعة العزل طبقاً لما تم اعتماده من عينات العزل.
2- مراجعة كثافة العزل داخلياً وخارجياً وكذلك السمك.
3- يجب تركيب جرابات عند اختراق الحائط (Sleeves).
4- لصق شريط الومنيوم عند لحامات العزل.
5- يجب استعمال معجون مانع التكاثف عن الوصلات الخاصة بقطع العــــــزل وعند كراسي التحميل والدعامات Vapor Barrier Coating.
إجراء الاختبار :
( أ ) تجهيز الاختبار :
1- تركيب عداد قياس ضغط على الشبكة على أن يسبقه محبس.
2- تركيب محبس آخر عند أعلى نقطة في شبكة المواسير لسحب الهواء من الشبكة.
3- ملء خطوط الشبكة بالمياه وتجهيز طلمبة المياه في مكان مناسب.
( ب ) الاختبار :
1- يتم ضغط المياه بواسطة الطلمبة عند ضغط يساوي مرة ونصف ضغط الشبكة(وأيضاً على حسب ما ذكر في المواصفات ) ولمدة لا تقل عن 24 ساعة .
2- يتم متابعة الوصلات والتأكد من عدم وجود هواء في المواسير وربط الوصلات التي بها تسرب المياه ويتم إعادة الاختبار مرة أخرى حتى يتم ثبوت قراءة العداد للضغط المطلوب.
بعد الاختبار :
1- تركيب العزل على أجزاء الشبكة التي اختبرت.
2- تغليف العزل في الأماكن المكشوفة.
§ ثانياً : معدات وأجهزة التكييف والتهوية :-
‌أ- (A.H.U) ، (F.C.U):
1- مراجعة وحدة مناولة الهواء طبقاً لما تم اعتماده من (F.C.U , A.H.U) Submittals من على Name plate.
2- مراجعة الهيكل الخارجي للوحدة والتأكد خلوها من خدوش أو إتلافات.
3- مراجعة التصرف والسعة للوحدة.
4- التأكد من وجود الإضاءة الداخلية للوحدة (A.H.U) .
5- التأكد من تركيب الوحدة (A.H.U) على موانع الإهتزاز .
6- التأكد من كفاءة سلامة الفلاتر وأنها لم تستخدم من قبل .
7- مراجعة تركيب الوصلات المرنة (Canvace) .
8- التأكد من تركيب المحابس والإكسسوارات ووصلة die electric union للـ F.C.U .
‌ب- المراوح :
1- مراجعة المراوح طبقاً لما تم إعتماده من Submittal.
2- مراجعة الهيكل الخارجي للوحدة والتأكد من خلوها من خدوش أو إتلافات.
3- مراجعة التصرف والسعة.
4- التأكد من تركيب المراوح على موانع الإهتزاز.
5- مراجعة الموتور وسير المروحة.
6- مراجعة تركيب الوصلات المرنة (Canvace) .
‌ج- التشيللرات :
1- مراجعة التشللرات والمواصفات الفنية طبقاً لما تم إعتماده من Submittal.
2- التأكد من تركيب التشللرات على القواعد الخرسانية وتثبيتها على موانع الإهتزاز المعتمدة.
3- مراجعة تركيب المحابس والإكسسورات طبقاً لإعتماد الرسومات التنفيذية.
‌د- الطلمبات :
1- مراجعة نوعية الطلمبات والمواصفات الفنية طبقاً لما تم إعتماده من Submittal.
2- التأكد من تركيب الطلمبات على القواعد الخرسانية وتثبيتها على موانع الإهتزاز المعتمدة.
3- مراجعة تركيب المحابس والإكسسورات طبقاً لإعتماد الرسومات التنفيذية.
‌ه- خزان التمدد :
1- مراجعة سعة الخزان والنوعية والماركة والمواصفات الفنية طبقاً لما تم إعتماده من Submittal.
2- التأكد من عمل العوامة بكفاءة في الخزان المفتوح.
3- يجب الأخذ في الاعتبار أن الخزان المفتوح يكون أعلى من أعلى نقطة في الشبكة بحوالي ثلاثة أمتار على الأقل.
4- مراجعة سمك الخزان بحيث لا يقل عن 2مم وحسب المواصفات للخزان المفتوح.
5- التأكد من وجود Air vent .
6- التأكد من أن جسم الخزان من الصاج المجلفن وكذلك الغطاء له نفس السمك ومن الصاج المجلفن للخزان المفتوح.
7- دهان الخزان من الداخل والخارج من مادة زنك كرومات بريمر للخزان المفتوح .
8-
1
2
يتم عزل الخزان بالصوف الزجاجي سمك 2 بوصة ، كثافة 24 كجم/م3 ويغلف بصاج سمك 0.5 مم للخزان المفتوح.
9- التأكد من أن الخزان متصل بخط السحب للطلمبات عن طريق خط مواسير قطره ــــــ 1" على الأقل (صفحة 3-41 في كتاب كاريير).
10- مراجعة المحابس والإكسسوارت على طلمبة الخزان المغلق.
11- التأكد من عمل Trap لماسورة الـ drain .
‌و- Air-separators (طارد الهواء) :
1- يستخدم في حالة استعمال خزان مغلق حيث يتصل بخزان التمدد من أعلى وفتحة Air vent من أعلى أيضاً.
‌ز- Pressurizing unit :
1- عبارة عن طلمبة fully automatic تركب علي closed expansion tank.
‌ح- أبراج التبريد :
1- مراجعة نوعية وماركة وموديل أبراج التبريد والموصفات الفنية طبقاً لما تم أعتماده من Submittal.
2- مراجعة التأكد من تركيب أبراج التبريد على القواعد الخرسانية وتثبيتها على موانع الإهتزاز المعتمدة.
3- مراجعة تركيب المحابس والإكسسوارات طبقاً لإعتماد الرسومات التنفيذية.
4- التأكد من عمل equalizer ( خط توصيل بين عدد 2 C.T لعمل إتزان مستوى المياه في كل برج).
​


----------

